# The EU Supports Net Neutrality



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/technol...court-gives-thumbs-up-to-net-neutrality-rules

Well, that's not surprising.


----------



## notimp (Sep 16, 2020)

What - cellphone companies trying to get a cut on short messaging services still a thing? 

I know this is just me being snotty in this case - but imho the learning opportunity here is, that legislation takes time. Is always behind. And its kind of good that it is. (Even now with Ai development there are concepts of provisional legislation, accompaning the development process, and being changed along the way.).


In the US this still depends on who is lobbied to be FCC chair?


----------

